# Weather for April 5-7 (and preceeding week)?



## kcyanks1 (Mar 31, 2008)

Anyone know what the outlook is for this week for northern VT (potentially skiing on the weekend)?  The report on weather.gov doesn't look too promising with some r**n tomorrow and mixed precip later in the week.


----------



## polski (Mar 31, 2008)

kcyanks1 said:


> Anyone know what the outlook is for this week for northern VT (potentially skiing on the weekend)?  The report on weather.gov doesn't look too promising with some r**n tomorrow and mixed precip later in the week.



Tomorrow doesn't sound too great but it seems NWS has particularly low confidence in the models for this weekend this far out. Maybe we'll luck out as we did this past Friday.


----------



## kcyanks1 (Apr 1, 2008)

polski said:


> Tomorrow doesn't sound too great but it seems NWS has particularly low confidence in the models for this weekend this far out. Maybe we'll luck out as we did this past Friday.



Thanks.. Probably have to commit tomorrow or at the latest Wed about this weekend.  Guess I'll keep checking the reports and just make a decision.  Annoying thing is that not only is there some r*in in the forecast during the week, the forecast for Fri/Sat has some ncp in it.


----------



## gladerider (Apr 1, 2008)

was looking to hit sugarbush this weekend. keep checking the weather, but not too promising. rain forecast saturday.


----------



## kcyanks1 (Apr 1, 2008)

gladerider said:


> was looking to hit sugarbush this weekend. keep checking the weather, but not too promising. rain forecast saturday.



Same here.. Thinking of going on a bus trip that generally goes to Sugarbush on Sat. and Stowe Sunday. They are flexible if conditions warrant it, but it's not even clear that Jay is going to escape the messiness.  I'd probably go next week if I don't do it this week (3rd and 4th weekends of April are no good for me), but who knows what the weather will bring then (or if my work schedule busies up)?


----------



## kcyanks1 (Apr 2, 2008)

Well this weekend is not happening, as the trip I was thinking of going on isn't going anyways.  Next weekend, assuming I can get away from work (shouldn't be a problem as of now), I'm going and will deal with whatever the weather brings.


----------



## loafer89 (Apr 2, 2008)

It's looking like a rain event for most of New England and a storm early next week is forecast to be a Great Lakes runner, meaning more rain.


----------



## gladerider (Apr 2, 2008)

what a bummer...


----------



## twinplanx (Apr 2, 2008)

kcyanks1 said:


> Same here.. Thinking of going on a bus trip that generally goes to Sugarbush on Sat. and Stowe Sunday. They are flexible if conditions warrant it, but it's not even clear that Jay is going to escape the messiness. ?



Where is this bus you speak of?  The typical bus trips from NYC don't go to the north country and are not flexible  .


----------



## kcyanks1 (Apr 2, 2008)

twinplanx said:


> Where is this bus you speak of?  The typical bus trips from NYC don't go to the north country and are not flexible  .



Miramar (http://miramar.org/).  It's a ski club.  You can go as a guest 3 times (which I now have done), at which point you have to join (which I'm about to do when I go on my next trip).  They have a lodge in the MRV and make trips there every weekend that they have enough interest.  Turns out I wasn't the only one hesitating about the weekend and not enough people signed up in time, so nothing is happening.  Next weekend I'm just planning to sign up right away and deal with what the weather brings.  I can't go away the 3rd and 4th weekends in April and don't want my season to be over.


----------



## kcyanks1 (Apr 2, 2008)

loafer89 said:


> It's looking like a rain event for most of New England and a storm early next week is forecast to be a Great Lakes runner, meaning more rain.



That sucks :-(


----------



## twinplanx (Apr 2, 2008)

kcyanks1 said:


> Miramar (http://miramar.org/).  It's a ski club.  You can go as a guest 3 times (which I now have done), at which point you have to join (which I'm about to do when I go on my next trip).  They have a lodge in the MRV and make trips there every weekend that they have enough interest.  Turns out I wasn't the only one hesitating about the weekend and not enough people signed up in time, so nothing is happening.  Next weekend I'm just planning to sign up right away and deal with what the weather brings.  I can't go away the 3rd and 4th weekends in April and don't want my season to be over.



Interesting...So would you recommend this club to others?  It looks like a sweet deal.


----------



## gladerider (Apr 2, 2008)

well, i was hesitating due to rain forecast for saturday. i don't see it anymore. looks like friday will be all day rain and blue bird for sat & sun with temps in 40's for both. if rain storm comes next week, there may not be enough trails left for next weekend.
i am strongly leaning towards this weekend. i am not ready to call it my season yet.


----------



## danny p (Apr 3, 2008)

most reports for central/northern vt are 2-3" thurs. night into friday afternoon, possibly mixing friday afternoon.  i'm heading up to K, might be the last time to see and play in snow this season.  keeping the fingers crossed.


----------



## riverc0il (Apr 3, 2008)

gladerider said:


> if rain storm comes next week, there may not be enough trails left for next weekend.


Where are you planning on skiing? Most Northern New England mountains will not close for lack of snow. A lot of mountains up here are still at or near 100% open with a huge base depth. There would be plenty of skiing well into May if ski areas continued to operate lifts. This rain will not have much of an impact on number of trails open next weekend, IMO.


----------



## kcyanks1 (Apr 3, 2008)

twinplanx said:


> Interesting...So would you recommend this club to others?  It looks like a sweet deal.



Definitely give it a chance.  I have gone three times and am planning to go again, after all   Everything is taken care of for you (everyone does some sort of chore, but it's not a big deal).   For me, living in nyc without a car, it's been a great way to ski at the mountains I like.  The only negative from my standpoint has been the lack of people in my age range (I'm 26 for another month) with similar skiing interests. But I have for the most part found people to ski with, especially the last time I went when I was with a group of people with whom I had a lot of fun skiing with for the two days and who also enjoyed the woods.  I  would absolutely give it a chance if you are looking for a convenient bus trip from the city going to good ski areas (they also stop in NJ for anyone coming from there).   I also get the sense that the regulars have become good friends and enjoy spending time with each other.  They also will help try and match you up with ski partners if you are looking for people to ski with.

FYI, there is also http://www.swissskiclub.com/.  They do car pool trips to Sugarbush with buses a couple times a year.  I've never gone with them, though, so I can't give a first-hand report.


----------



## ts01 (Apr 3, 2008)

riverc0il said:


> Where are you planning on skiing? Most Northern New England mountains will not close for lack of snow. A lot of mountains up here are still at or near 100% open with a huge base depth. There would be plenty of skiing well into May if ski areas continued to operate lifts. This rain will not have much of an impact on number of trails open next weekend, IMO.



Maybe a little hijack - looking at Monday 4/7 (my weekend is blocked) for a quick trip to either Mt Snow or if I can really make some mileage to Mad River or Sugarbush.  Coming from northern NY burbs its a lot of mileage for a daytrip, but I think the Catskills are near done; might drive Sunday night to gain some time.

SO question for Rivercoil or others who've spent time in VT recently: 

1 - what should I expect at MRG or Sugarbush this coming Monday, following rain predicted Fri/Sat, and then warmish temps Sun/Mon.  

2 - worth the extra drive time to MRG/SB?  (Purely for the conditions - from a terrain perspective I'd much prefer SB (Castlerock / Steins) or MRG (anywhere) over Mt Snow but it's a LOT more driving.

Both northern and southern VT weather predictions now are for rain Fri/Sat followed by lows at or above freezing (32/34 deg), highs in the high 40s low 50s for Sun/Mon.  If that translates to good bump skiing, great.  OTOH if it's just going to be pushing mashed potatoes around, not so great.


----------



## gladerider (Apr 3, 2008)

riverc0il said:


> Where are you planning on skiing? Most Northern New England mountains will not close for lack of snow. A lot of mountains up here are still at or near 100% open with a huge base depth. There would be plenty of skiing well into May if ski areas continued to operate lifts. This rain will not have much of an impact on number of trails open next weekend, IMO.



haven't decided yet, but leaning towards Sugarbush or Stowe. may even consider Jay. looks like Sugarbush already closed Mt. Ellen and Jay reduced trail counts. more than 1/2" of rain and temps in high 20's sounds like boilerplate for many areas, which i had enough this season. where can i find corn snow????


----------



## kcyanks1 (Apr 3, 2008)

gladerider said:


> haven't decided yet, but leaning towards Sugarbush or Stowe. may even consider Jay. looks like Sugarbush already closed Mt. Ellen and Jay reduced trail counts. more than 1/2" of rain and temps in high 20's sounds like boilerplate for many areas, which i had enough this season. where can i find corn snow????



Aside from the closing of Mt. Ellen, which is due to not enough people going to make it worth keeping open, the reduced trail counts will likely reverse once the weather warms up (reducing ice) or it snows more.


----------



## riverc0il (Apr 3, 2008)

ts01 said:


> 1 - what should I expect at MRG or Sugarbush this coming Monday, following rain predicted Fri/Sat, and then warmish temps Sun/Mon.
> 
> 2 - worth the extra drive time to MRG/SB?  (Purely for the conditions - from a terrain perspective I'd much prefer SB (Castlerock / Steins) or MRG (anywhere) over Mt Snow but it's a LOT more driving.
> 
> Both northern and southern VT weather predictions now are for rain Fri/Sat followed by lows at or above freezing (32/34 deg), highs in the high 40s low 50s for Sun/Mon.  If that translates to good bump skiing, great.


Yes. 40s/50s on the hill translates into good bump skiing. I suspect Glen and Bush will still be at 100% minus Mount Ellen (at least Glen will be for sure based on my experience last week). Check MRG's operating hours, I am pretty sure they are still open M-F that week but I can not recall for sure. No guarantees but you will have some reports coming out of there on Sunday to help assist you make the call. I'll be driving 2.5 hours each way to MRG this weekend, no brainer for me.


----------



## ts01 (Apr 3, 2008)

Thanks rivercoil.  I'd be interested in any reports you or others can report, even just Saturday - cause it looks like the damage will be done by then.


----------



## riverc0il (Apr 3, 2008)

I don't think you need to worry about damage being done. So long as it corns up, there is a sensational amount of snow and it is not going to melt in a week. Last Sunday there still was not a bare spot on the mountain any where.


----------



## ts01 (Apr 3, 2008)

Thanks. I guess I've got residual Catskills / Berkshires paranoia - down here rain at this time of year plus 40's - 50's can really destroy things, especially if it's all natural snow (e.g., Plattekill gets demolished easily).  I'll think of something else to worry about (actually I'm thrilled at the prospect of even ONE DAY at MRG, I hope they're open Monday).


----------



## loafer89 (Apr 3, 2008)

It's looking like it will be slightly colder than originally forecast for Western Maine with 5" possible above 1,000' on friday. Sugarloaf and Saddleback could do well.


----------



## ckofer (Apr 4, 2008)

Got big flakes dropping here in southern NH right now.


----------



## noski (Apr 4, 2008)

riverc0il said:


> I don't think you need to worry about damage being done. So long as it corns up, there is a sensational amount of snow and it is not going to melt in a week. Last Sunday there still was not a bare spot on the mountain any where.



Riv- you are patient, you have had to say this same thing no less than 3 times in the same thread! The MRV conditions are very good for this time of year! Do some research on SkiMRV. It is snowing-really snowing- here now.....


----------



## jaywbigred (Apr 4, 2008)

Anyone have ideas about Saturday 4/5 (tomorrow) in the Catskills? Rain event? Snow event? Belleayre is reporting 7 bump trails on their conditions report and me and gf want to hit that, but she will freak out if its pouring rain while we ski...


----------



## kingslug (Apr 4, 2008)

jaywbigred said:


> Anyone have ideas about Saturday 4/5 (tomorrow) in the Catskills? Rain event? Snow event? Belleayre is reporting 7 bump trails on their conditions report and me and gf want to hit that, but she will freak out if its pouring rain while we ski...



Wait until Sunday for a bluebird day.


----------



## tekweezle (Apr 4, 2008)

i hope this weather doesn;t prove to be the season killer.....


----------



## Mikey1 (Apr 4, 2008)

Anyone have any info on what the weather is doing in southern and central VT today. Radar looks like it is dumping in Northern VT and 'Dacks, did the more southern areas get any snow?


----------



## noski (Apr 4, 2008)

Mikey1 said:


> Anyone have any info on what the weather is doing in southern and central VT today. Radar looks like it is dumping in Northern VT and 'Dacks, did the more southern areas get any snow?


It has been snowing here (MRV) since 8am. It turned to sleet for about 10 mins, then right back to snow.


----------



## riverc0il (Apr 4, 2008)

Mikey1 said:


> Anyone have any info on what the weather is doing in southern and central VT today. Radar looks like it is dumping in Northern VT and 'Dacks, did the more southern areas get any snow?


I doubt it is "dumping" any where but certainly more snow than previously expected. The radar shows blue over Plymouth but it changed over to rain a few hours ago... the radar is not to be trusted currently, IMO.


----------



## gladerider (Apr 4, 2008)

heading out now. sugarbush here i come.


----------



## loafer89 (Apr 4, 2008)

It's snowing hard at the base of Sugarloaf right now according to what I can see on the live webcam, and the website says 2-3" new as of 2:45pm

We are taking a break from skiing this weekend.


----------



## loafer89 (Apr 4, 2008)

Saddleback reports 4-6" of new at 4:18pm with snow still falling.


----------



## reefer (Apr 6, 2008)

*Sugarloaf 7"*

Just got back from the Loaf! 3-4" as I skied Friday afternoon, 7" total Saturday morning and they opened pretty much everything!. Trip report and pictures in the morning. All snow from noon til about 8:00 Fiday night!


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Apr 6, 2008)

*That figures*

I was thinking of going to 'loaf cuz I thought they'd get better snow than VT or NY. Opted for Whiteface for the cheap deal. Argh!!!!!!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 6, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> I was thinking of going to 'loaf cuz I thought they'd get better snow than VT or NY. Opted for Whiteface for the cheap deal. Argh!!!!!!



Welcome to AlpineZone Moe...another PASR


----------



## mondeo (Apr 6, 2008)

Ok, what the hell happened in VT? All week, weather says Saturday rain, Sunday sun. So all week, I plan for Sunday. And then the days just decided to swap, I guess. Not cool, Weather. Not cool. And I thought you were my friend.


----------



## ts01 (Apr 7, 2008)

The Sunday sun showed up Monday - spectacular day today at MRG.  Rivercoil if you're still following this thread thanks for info, it was as good (or better) than expected.  Just great conditions today, bright blue skis and it warmed up by mid morning the snow was soft and fun.  Don't know how to explain the sunburn tomorrow at work though that's a good problem too have.


----------



## riverc0il (Apr 8, 2008)

ts01 said:


> The Sunday sun showed up Monday - spectacular day today at MRG.  Rivercoil if you're still following this thread thanks for info, it was as good (or better) than expected.  Just great conditions today, bright blue skis and it warmed up by mid morning the snow was soft and fun.  Don't know how to explain the sunburn tomorrow at work though that's a good problem too have.


Glad to hear you went to MRG! Today and tomorrow should also be stellar days there. Spring corn days at a fully opened MRG are simply sensational. I'll be working these next two days unfortunately, but any one that can take a day off certainly should do so!


----------

